# time for reading



## xav

It is wonderful that you can read the beginning of a post without having to open it, just by pointing your mouse on its title in the list - but the time left is too short ! Why not let as much time as desired by the reader ??


----------



## marinax

yes yes !!!
agree !
count me in with a vote !!!


----------



## typistemilio

Well, I'm using Firefox, and that little things are staying all time you stand the pointer of the mouse in the tittle... maybe the problem is with the internet explorer, I think...

¡Saludillos!


----------



## cuchuflete

I use Firefox for Macintosh, and when I do a "mouseover", I can read the text for as long as I like.  This is a browser question, and is not controlled by the forum software.


----------



## marinax

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I use Firefox for Macintosh, and when I do a "mouseover", I can read the text for as long as I like. This is a browser question, and is not controlled by the forum software.


 
do you know if it is customizable?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Marinax,

I almost never use IE, which MS is no longer going to support for the Mac.  However, I just tried three browsers:

Safari: No display at all with 'mouseover'
FF: Unlimited display with 'mouseover'
IE for Mac: Unlimited display with 'mouseover'

I know of no way to configure this.  You might try asking on one of the microsoft user message boards.


----------



## anangelaway

xav said:
			
		

> It is wonderful that you can read the beginning of a post without having to open it, just by pointing your mouse on its title in the list - but the time left is too short ! Why not let as much time as desired by the reader ??


 
or simply... become a _*fast reader*_!!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I looked into it a couple of months ago and found that it the timing is set by your web browser and there is no way for the forums to change the value.


----------

